# B-Stinger stabs?



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

So far i shoot worst with my b-stringer. Im going to give it more time tho.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I have the 12" - 14oz stab. not the long one.

Works like a charm. I hope to have a long onr for next year. They are pricey, but I believe that it will be worth it if it shoots anything lilke the one I have now.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

So when you guys buy these things, is there a sizing/weight guide they go through with you before you buy? They are expensive I'd hate to spend the money and get the wrong one.
I'm digging my Doinker Elite right now but so many are talking up these B-Stingers.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Try posting your question in the Field forum, you might get a lot more responses.

Cheers,


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

When I got mine, I called Blair and had a chat with him for advice on where to start for weight. I started with a 14 oz, and then tried a 17 oz. I ended up staying with the 14 oz. Just felt right for me.

He has a deal that he will swap weights out with you if you find yours is to heavy / light, But the shipping kills . I just bought a second one, and I guess I'll sell it on-line if I ever want to get rid of it.

I have not tried the XL but I would love to try it out.
Are you looking for the XL (long Stab) or the original B-Stinger (12" and under)?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

There was only one set of B-Stinger XL's at the OAA Fields. :teeth:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Well Matty, did it help you suck less or more? 

JDoupe, I'm looking for the XL, but not sure if I need a Bstinger or not. I've got lots of stabilizers. Just wondering what all the buzz is about first. Maybe Blair figured out how to set-up and explain proper stabilization to the masses and thats what people are raving about. 
Could be like that old story about the skeet shooting champ that made a killing selling old beater pump guns at skeet events out of the trunk of his car. He'd tell folks that this gun has been tuned and expertly weighted and is on sale for $500.00. He'd break 25 as quick and easy as could be in front of their eyes and sell the gun every time for 10X what he bought it for!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Gottcha! 

I think the key is the bar that he uses. Super light, no flex...and I read something about it being filled with something to keep vibration down. 

Like all of them, keeping all the weight out front is the important part....maybe he has figured out how to make the bar lighter, thus, putting what weight there is...out farther.


Also, I'll buy one of those guns! Wait....now I get it....you were just relating a story to get your point across.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks. I PMed him and see what he says. If its anything interesting I'll let you know if he's cool with it.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

cath8r said:


> Well Matty, did it help you suck less or more?
> 
> JDoupe, I'm looking for the XL, but not sure if I need a Bstinger or not. I've got lots of stabilizers. Just wondering what all the buzz is about first. Maybe Blair figured out how to set-up and explain proper stabilization to the masses and thats what people are raving about.
> Could be like that old story about the skeet shooting champ that made a killing selling old beater pump guns at skeet events out of the trunk of his car. He'd tell folks that this gun has been tuned and expertly weighted and is on sale for $500.00. He'd break 25 as quick and easy as could be in front of their eyes and sell the gun every time for 10X what he bought it for!


I'm sucking just the same. My shooting has gone for a crap since I came back from Mechanicsburg. There is a difference there though once you get the weight placed where you need it. :wink:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

So did the guy have a process for how to put weight where? I feel like my bow is balanced well for the most part, it just seems that it can change from week to week. It will feel perfect then 'off'. I'm pretty much gonna get ready for indoors target wise. Last year I couldn't get enough time in for the bow or me to feel any good at all.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

cath8r said:


> So did the guy have a process for how to put weight where? I feel like my bow is balanced well for the most part, it just seems that it can change from week to week. It will feel perfect then 'off'. I'm pretty much gonna get ready for indoors target wise. Last year I couldn't get enough time in for the bow or me to feel any good at all.


Best thing to do is give Blair a call. :thumb:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> Best thing to do is give Blair a call. :thumb:



Be prepared to talk for a while - Blair will not rest until every bow in the world is perfectly balanced - he is literally a mad scientist of stabilization!

My XL's will be here shortly and I CAN NOT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Ttt for the best stabilizer that money can buy


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

There was a guy at Oxford this past weekend that had one of the little ones on his bow. That was the first time I had seen one and actually had to ask someone what it was. Thought it was kind of funny looking. I also just looked at their site and man, they are expensive :mg:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Yes they are expensive. But at least you're getting what you paid for, unlike a lot of products on the market. :wink:


----------

